
Ask HN: Ncurses first development - jlebrech
rather than mobile first, couldn&#x27;t apps be built for the terminal first and then given a skin (web&#x2F;mobile or otherwise), just in the same way you can prototype a program in the CLI before giving it a UI.<p>But this time you give it an ncurces UI with all the UI paradigms that come with ncurses like windows, panes, panels, buttons, etc.. (web or mobile are just reimplementations)<p>I propose a react-ncurses or something similar (react-blessed), it would also make for more comprehensible terminal based integration tests.
======
kjs3
The IBM mainframe and AS/400 world has been doing something like this for
decades, putting a web layer on top of 3270/5250 terminal applications.

